# Exhibition



## LANIA MAN (Nov 26, 2007)

Hi Guys,
I joined the router forum a couple of days ago, mainly to get some tips on "routers", surprisingly. I didnt realise there was a woodturning forum as well. So as a way of introduction I've attached a photo of an exhibition of my work currently on view in my adopted village, in the foothills of the Troodos mountains in Cyprus.
Most of the items you can see are turned from sycamore or spalted beach.
My main problem now is seasoning wood, the heat here in the summer is sizzling. I can, readily, get hold of walnut, olive, almond etc, but trying to season it is a nightmare, any ideas anyone? Most of the lumber splits within hours of felling, the olive wood seems to the most stable, it's as hard as nails though.
Anyway, look forward to participating in the future, and look forward to your comments.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Welcome to the forum, I can't answer you're question but I understand the high temperatures you have to contend with as here in Western Australia the temperatures can be in the mid 40's (C) for days on end. I'm sure amongst our knowledgeable members there will be some who can answer you're question. Enjoy our forum and visit often.


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Welcome to the forum. Here is idea I think might work. Turn them green and put your finish on them right away to slow the curing process. I did this to some red oak board two years ago for a window sill project I was doing. I got the idea from a fellow turner really worked well with them and my turnings I do the same thing. Never had a crack since I started doing this. The bowls look great will be into them in the future right now only into pens. Did some candle holders about 2 years ago for some pilar candles.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Welcome to the Router Forums and I just wanted to say that I think your work is excellent. Those pieces are awesome. Hope you will continue to participate here and share your talents.


----------



## LANIA MAN (Nov 26, 2007)

Glenmore said:


> Welcome to the forum. Here is idea I think might work. Turn them green and put your finish on them right away to slow the curing process. I did this to some red oak board two years ago for a window sill project I was doing. I got the idea from a fellow turner really worked well with them and my turnings I do the same thing. Never had a crack since I started doing this. The bowls look great will be into them in the future right now only into pens. Did some candle holders about 2 years ago for some pilar candles.


I have turned and roughly hollowed out a few bowl blanks, from some walnut, they seemed to have turned out pretty well with far fewer cracks. I'll try a few with some finish to see if it stabilises them.
I have some almond logs but I don't there is one single cubic inch that doesn't have a crack, it's a shame because it's really nice wood.

Catch you later

Cheers
Nigel


----------



## LANIA MAN (Nov 26, 2007)

Thanks for the compliments, very kind of you!

cheers

Nigel


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

beautiful work!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Nigel

Very nice group of turning 

May I ask where you are ?

Is that snow out side of the house of adobe brick walls without strom windows.... 
I also notice a note on the table, are you having a showing of your work or are you selling some of your fine work..?
=======

On the light side is that a mouse hole or a knot ? 

see pictiure below
===========



LANIA MAN said:


> Hi Guys,
> I joined the router forum a couple of days ago, mainly to get some tips on "routers", surprisingly. I didnt realise there was a woodturning forum as well. So as a way of introduction I've attached a photo of an exhibition of my work currently on view in my adopted village, in the foothills of the Troodos mountains in Cyprus.
> Most of the items you can see are turned from sycamore or spalted beach.
> My main problem now is seasoning wood, the heat here in the summer is sizzling. I can, readily, get hold of walnut, olive, almond etc, but trying to season it is a nightmare, any ideas anyone? Most of the lumber splits within hours of felling, the olive wood seems to the most stable, it's as hard as nails though.
> Anyway, look forward to participating in the future, and look forward to your comments.


----------



## Roefa (Sep 14, 2007)

WOW !!!
Those are some really nice turnings ! Thanks for sharing them with us.
Welcome to Router Forums! You have found a great site with some really fine folks who are always willing to help you in any way they can. I hope you'll browse some of the threads to get an idea of the wide scope of things that are covered here. Log in regularly and join in. No doubt, with your experience, you'll be able to contribute from time to time, too. It's a fun and informative group. Enjoy!

About your wood problem, I'm certainly no expert, but I have read that if you coat the end-grain with tar, heavy paraffin, lots of paint or something that will keep the moisture from escaping so rapidly, it won't split. Also, keep it dry... not out in the rain. Hope this helps. Again, Welcome!!!

Roger 
(Roefa)


----------



## Roefa (Sep 14, 2007)

oops ... left out:
Coat end-grain immediately after it's cut or as soon as possibe... allow it to season.


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

*W e l c o m e !*



NICE turning projects!!


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

LANIA MAN said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> My main problem now is seasoning wood, the heat here in the summer is sizzling. I can, readily, get hold of walnut, olive, almond etc, but trying to season it is a nightmare, any ideas anyone? Most of the lumber splits within hours of felling, the olive wood seems to the most stable, it's as hard as nails though.
> Anyway, look forward to participating in the future, and look forward to your comments.


Welcome to the turning forum. Those are some nice turnings and a beautiful display. I am a turner and love turning. On the wood splitting and cracking on you there are several things you can do. First is take some old latex paint and after you have cut the wood, paint the end grain with two coats letting the first coat dry then add a second. I used this for a long time and works well. Another is to heat and melt parafin wax. Coat the end grain with it. Anchorseal or Green Wood Seal that you can buy from most woodturning places is also used for this. I would not use tar as it is a mess to work with. These others you just turn it off when you get the wood on the lathe. No big deal. 

What is happening when you don't seal the end grain is the wood is drying to fast and definitely will split. One other note is when you cut this wood for bowl blanks, etc. make sure you cut the pith out of the center of the log. Cracks will start at the center pith and works it way to the outer edges. When I split the wood for blanks I cut 1" on either side of the pith to make sure I got it cut out of the wood. Hope this helps.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Welcome to the forums! Glad you found us whether it's routing or turning... it's all woodworking! Some very nice turnings! Very nice! I enjoy turning pens and other small items such as weed pots and vases etc. Again welcome and enjoy!

Corey


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Hello Nigel and welcome to the forums. Great group of woodworkers here. Very nice work you have there. How hot does it get in the Mediterranean? Just how hot is sizzling? I'm afraid I can't help you either, but welcome to the forums anyway.


----------



## LANIA MAN (Nov 26, 2007)

Thank you to every one who replied, and thank you for your kind comments.
In answer to a few questions and suggestions:-
It’s a knot hole, pine everywhere. More chance of seeing a snake or scorpion here than a mouse!
No that’s not snow, in the background, it’s midday sun. This is actually the second storey of our village museum, we are getting in more exhibits, the ground floor is completed. There is also a display of homemade mosaics.
I live in a small village in the, Republic of Cyprus, called “Lania”, population 250 plus the same amount of cats! We are 700 meters above sea level.
My wife and I moved here, from the UK, permanently, 18 months ago.
Temperature wise, May to October usually sees temperature in the mid to high 30s, we get a few weeks in the low forties. The temperature inside my workshop in the summer was 55C!
I’ve been woodturning for four years, and yes there are prices on the items in the exhibition, but if I’m honest I don’t really want to part with them. A couple of pieces are earmarked for Christmas presents. There is are two art and crafts shop opening in the village, they have asked me to make a few items so I’ll be busy with that in the near future.
As far as seasoning of wood goes, I have tried sealing end grain etc, but to little avail. The main problems have been with fruit wood, but I had the same problem in the UK with this type of timber.
I acquired some freshly cut walnut a few weeks ago, which I have cut and, stored this seems to be drying well. I have some olive which is even better.

Well, hope that’s answered a few of your questions

Happy woodworking  

Nigel


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Thanks for the info Nigel. Boy your shop is sizzling. 55C is equal to 131F. No wonder it dries so fast.


----------

